# Farooq Muhammed



## ihalterman (Jun 18, 2010)

Click here for the artical



> FDNY paramedic Farooq Muhammad is changing the image of emergency medical services, one YouTube video at a time.
> 
> The Brooklyn-raised Muhammad, who spends his days helping some of the city's sickest people, is using his own time and money to create rap videos that promote the FDNY's EMS unit.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXln3ZujCqs[/YOUTUBE]  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi4Imbhr5uc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trayos (Jun 18, 2010)

If this can connect with more youth in the city, then i'm all for it. The message is more important then the medium.


----------



## nomofica (Jun 18, 2010)

I was actually going to post that second video in the Lounge forum but found the time (by that I mean I never got around to it... ). I was very impressed with the EMS Anthem song; I quite enjoyed it. I hadn't seen the first video though. I have respect for this guy, and I wish there were more like him. I'd make songs too, but if I sang I'd end up with an MCI on my hands...h34r:


----------



## firecoins (Jun 18, 2010)

This was already posted.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 18, 2010)

Trayos said:


> If this can connect with more youth in the city, then i'm all for it. The message is more important then the medium.



the youth?  I don't need the youth calling 911.  I already got the geriatric population.


----------



## nomofica (Jun 18, 2010)

firecoins said:


> the youth?  I don't need the youth calling 911.  I already got the geriatric population.



You don't want any variety?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah I posted this in the general chat a week or 2 ago. That was prob a bad area to post it though it is getting more hits here. As stated prior I think what he is doing is cool.


----------



## busmonkey (Jun 19, 2010)

This guy is awesome! I really like what he is doing, plus, it's probably not hurting recruitment!


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

That was pretty good!


----------



## firecoins (Jun 21, 2010)

nomofica said:


> You don't want any variety?



A 10 year old with Dementia?


----------



## Trayos (Jun 26, 2010)

firecoins said:


> A 10 year old with Dementia?


Just open the closet door and sweep away the monsters


----------

